# Need to find new broker to buy US put options - Commsec  has discontinued this



## Huntsman (29 October 2021)

I have been buying cheap puts on a US public company that is sure to crash next week/month/year/sometime. 
All of a sudden CommSec says it will no longer allow trade in these options.
Anybody point me towards a broker that can help me??


----------



## qldfrog (29 October 2021)

Comsec has been removing a lot of access on the nyse in the last few month.
I used to buy otc shares.got 5k USD of one share...decided to sell could not anymore via the platform.
 by the time i called comsec , got a person and passed the order, i already lost 1k usd.
If i want to change the selling price, i have to call again..
Horrendous, and indeed put and call options are gone..from overpriced to impossible.
In my opinion, this is the Reset in progress, locking people finances for gov be able to seize/tax/levy them .
But whatever the reason, it is getting harder to move o/s and reduce local exposure.
I tried to open an account with ib and it was a disaster:
I was asked to fill a form before being able to trade..the link to the form failed.i then did a support request to get that form and be able to trade.
I never ever got any answer....roughly 6m ago
So no support when you want to put money in and trade, imagine if you have money there stuck...
So closed whatever I could and got all money back
Very interested in finding a proper serious way to trade and move money o/s


----------

